# Confused and Hurt-Need thoughts????



## abcdef (Apr 30, 2011)

My husband is going away to his hometown and then he is going to another state to visit a friend which is a female and basically he is seeing her so they can go to a concert together. I just found out that now he has rented a place with 2-3 bedrooms incase the female and her son decide to visit. Any thoughts? Does anyone think that your partner rents a place and a friend of the opposite sex is going to rent a place together for 2 nights and the only other people are a baby and her son.


----------



## tiredofthis31 (Apr 30, 2011)

Um I'm not an expert, but that just don't sound right. If that were my husband I would be upset. Reverse it, would he be upset if you did this with a guy friend? Talk to him, explain to him your feelings but don't go postal on him. Just stay calm and discuss the situation. Do you know this lady? What do you think of her?


----------



## GutterByrd (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been a cheater (before my husband) & the best way not to get caught is to tell as much of the truth that can be 'explained away'. I think if nothing has happened yet he probably wants something to happen. If it was my husband the other woman had better be his sister. & same for myself alone with another has deviousness all over it.
The fact that he told you what he was doing at all might mean he wants you to react so he can have a reason to be mad at you. Or he feels guilty already & wants to clue you in. If on the off chance its innocent it is still out of bounds & you need to put your foot down or tag along to rest your mind. I mean even people who love who they are with can do it. Cheating is not as thrilling if the first relationship wasn't there I think that is something of a control thing. & also I've been the object of affection before from a guy who was cheating & basically it boils down to feeling special. & it's selfish which is why this won't be easy if that is the case. For me it was a matter of self worth. 
I hope it's not what it looks like but your concern is legit. I'd be pissed.


----------



## heartisbroken (Apr 23, 2011)

anyway to surprise him by showing up ??? those situations can only be dealt with when caught red handed ....


----------



## MandyLou (May 6, 2011)

I agree with heartisbroken. Find a reason to surprise him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts... it sounds hokey as hell.

Why does he need to stay all weekend to go to a concert?

Why is he staying with another woman?

Why aren't you going?

Who is this chick??

Is this normal behavior for him/your marriage?


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd talk to him instead of trying to catch him personally. Or you could always do a bit of snooping his email or hire a PI. A good private investigator will never let the husband or wife be there when they obtain proof of infidelity because situations like that are emotionally charged and escalate, it's just not a good idea. I think his story doesn't really make sense though, what's the deal with the apartment? I don't see the issue with the weekend as the other ladies here do, I know I have almost entirely male friends and I would expect my husband to trust me... however something about his explanation doesn't make sense to me. Can you ask him for more details?


----------

